# Eternal water heaters



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ones anybody have any info if they are still in business outside of the states?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have heard that they are 100% toast... 

I heard you can buy the surplus stuff off of amazon.. if you are crazey enough....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I have heard that they are 100% toast... I heard you can buy the surplus stuff off of amazon.. if you are crazey enough....


 ya one of my supply houses is telling me that they just moved to Canada. New hot line for service. I was worried about buying one.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> ya one of my supply houses is telling me that they just moved to Canada. New hot line for service. I was worried about buying one.


 I made a call and now I am going to quote intellahot.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> ya one of my supply houses is telling me that they just moved to Canada. New hot line for service. I was worried about buying one.


They filed bankruptsy in the USA and have moved north to Canada to start up again I would guess. I have also read they only have a 3 year warranty on the product too.... 


Just saw a few of them on sale on e-bay I would stayr clear of them :..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I agree. I went with intellahot. Good brand and has a one piece heat exchanger.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I know I was a big advocate of eternal ,,, well I was wrong . Cowards just packed up and ran off in the night leaving us holding an empty bag . 
Lesson learned .


----------



## Plumber Letts (Nov 15, 2015)

They are gone. We used to do service work direct for them. Trust me garbage company -------


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cal said:


> I know I was a big advocate of eternal ,,, well I was wrong . Cowards just packed up and ran off in the night leaving us holding an empty bag .
> Lesson learned .


The same here. Many great ideas though.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got back from a factory tour at HTP ( Munchkin, Super Store, etc. ( http://www.htproducts.com )) They grabbed some of the former people from eternal and came up with their own version of the "hybrid" tankless. I may be putting one at my house as a test. I'll post what I find when and if that happens.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

myakka said:


> I just got back from a factory tour at HTP ( Munchkin, Super Store, etc. ( http://www.htproducts.com )) They grabbed some of the former people from eternal and came up with their own version of the "hybrid" tankless. I may be putting one at my house as a test. I'll post what I find when and if that happens.


 You were not far from me, I Iive about 20 min away from HTP. Cool place


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I grew up in Marsh-Vegas. Not unfamiliar with the state.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

myakka said:


> I grew up in Marsh-Vegas. Not unfamiliar with the state.


Huh?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Marshfield. apprenticed in Scituate... ended up mas assistant inspector in Hanover, Pembroke and Norwell before moving to Florida.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

myakka said:


> Marshfield. apprenticed in Scituate... ended up mas assistant inspector in Hanover, Pembroke and Norwell before moving to Florida.


 Gotchya, well welcome back even if it was for a short time


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

If all goes well Ill be back for training this coming summer.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

eternal is gone. while their units really did provide endless hot water , it was only while the dam thing actually wasnt down needing repairs....garbage. and thier repair kit they sent you was garbage too


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

They were gone last summer. Some gaskets here and there and a couple of mixing valves. Also the recall part a couple of years ago, other than that all of my customers still have theirs problem working (including mine)


----------



## dmbackflow (May 31, 2013)

In early 2014, I attended a one day workshop at NAVIEN in Irvine, CA where at least four companies from throughout southern California that sold tankless were present. All but one conveyed that they had gone back to various installations to pull cracked heat exchangers on eternal hybrids. They - like me and a couple posting on this forum - believed in these water heaters at one time. The one contractor that didn't have this problem, incidentally, was one that incorporated water treatment into his installations.

I came here because someone I know contacted me today about one of these that was installed two years ago going out. He told me about the company moving to Canada, and I am interested in knowing whether they are honoring any of the 15 year warranties they sold (residential).


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I have one I pulled out of a customers that they warrantied out for some plastic part breaking if someone wants it


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Many of my customers still have the Eternal heater, we've had an odd leak or 2 and a few mixing valve failures but no cracked heat exchanger (unless that was the odd leak or 2). Now you got me thinking.


----------

